# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  onieronautics workbook

## oneironautics

hi, 
I recently discovered the idea of 'learning to lucid dream' and i'm so excited to try, I have for as long as i can remember had an interest in dreaming, I have 4 sisters and I shared dreaming has been quite unquestioned in our family,  I have read lots of books about dream interpretations and i also have a big interest in human psychology and finding the root of a feeling. 
 So I would like too start a workbook for all my thousand ideas and help keep me organized and motivated.  
My dream recall is quite good i have 2-4 long dreams a night if i write them down in a journal i have several dream volumes from over the years, i can remember a certain dream for a long time several years later i can remember the exact feeling and purpose of the dream, also some nights i might be writing in my dream book and i might remember loads of dreams i hadn't remembered before.
 Somebody recently pointed out that i might be using a technique called Dream Incubation, I have a very easy time making a dream the night before and dreaming it although I'm not fully aware that i'm dreaming, I'm very excited about doing some more research into this, and will post a few examples after.   
 I guess i started doing that around when i was a teenager and was a bit lonely and i wanted a boyfriend so every night i would imagine i was together with my biggest crush and eventually i would start dreaming about him and i would wake up so happy. Also living in sweden the winter months are long and cold so every few nights i would imagine i was at a tropical beach and i would wake up in the morning feeling actually sunburned so nowadays i have quite a easy time just thinking about something during the day and focusing on it before i go too sleep. 

 Before I go too sleep I have a chant if you will ,            RELAX, REST, REFRESH, REMEMBER, RECOGNIZE, RESOLVE, REACT,    ACT     abbreviated RA   actually there are so many good words starting with R that it helps me sleep.  so this is something i hope too  find in my dream,   also i made myself a license plate  7xRA   and last night i spent a long dream looking for my car,  :-) 


My Big dream goals right now are: opening a bar and shop in the ghost city of Varosha, interacting with customers making drinks, etc etc etc. short time goals are interacting with dream characters asking names and directions. also finding myself in Varosha and generally knowing im dreaming. 

and another big goal i have is a spiderman sort of swing/crawl throughout the city, short time goal is finding a wall and climbing or feeling it, looking at my hands and shooting stuff from them. 


Awake i have a few excercises, Keeping a diary i find very helpful too keep my real life goals separate from dream world even though they are related, spending my night cleaning is generally not so fun ,   also i just feel the walls alot and ask myself am i dreaming when practising yoga i might imagine i'm floating or putting my foot through the floor. 

My sleep patterns are very random I have three small kids who wake me alot of nights, but they are helping my dream recall, also my husband wakes up at about 5 am  so i might get up a short while before going back to sleep.    
So that was a little about me, I appreciate all helpful thoughts and comments, I love theorizing and philosofising so if you have any ideas pls let me know .

----------


## oneironautics

some stuff i have been working on this week, 
Also i'm wondering if you could help point me in the right direction dream wise, I've been practising for a week or something now and my dreams are partially lucid i can chose what i want the night before and i've accomplished what i set out to do but whilst i'm in the dream i might not fully realize i'm dreaming, for example before i went too bed i wanted to have a pet perhaps a pegasus horse , i dreamt someone gave me golden retriever and i shouted and told everybody its mine, :-) 
but that just needs more practise i guess. 

What i'm wondering about is, i have alot of emotions i m drunk or jealous, now i started dreaming my kids are crying so i go too soothe them , I'm guessing this is inner awareness from La berge's book , but i'm looking for some tricks or excercises too sort of wake me, i don't usually run around crying but my kids crying happens alot :-) so what kind of trigger could i use? .. 

i have a goal of interacting more with dc charaters asking there name, and actually i read that task of the month and i was thinking i should ask a dc too stay . also i just watched inception and was thinking about an elavator could be a good tool..
So i dreamt t. was here for a visit and i was running around frustrated and a little jealous because my sister was talking with him, and i was just cleaning, and so as he was leaving i flung myself at him and said 'i love you' haha i think i was trying to make him stay, anyway he said he had too call his mom and got in an elevator, and out steps someone else and i said oh hi mrs ? mrs? like i couldn't remember her name and everybody around said mrs percy.

----------


## fogelbise

I am delighted to see that you joined the DILD workbooks! Welcome Oneironautics! I am impressed with your already helpful attitude around the forums, especially dream interpretation it looks like!  :smiley: 





> ...I have 4 sisters and I shared dreaming has been quite unquestioned in our family,  I have read lots of books about dream interpretations and i also have a big interest in human psychology and finding the root of a feeling.



It would be fun to hear some of your family's shared dreaming experiences! Your interest in finding the root of a feeling is something I share! It is something I didn't really become interested in until my interest in lucid dreaming and some of the practices that I have used in relation to LD'ing. I am fascinated how a certain feeling showing in a certain region of your body may point you in the right direction but it often requires digging further to get to the root of the feeling, as you mentioned. Example for anyone else reading this who is not sure what we are discussing: "I feel this way, but why, okay this happened but why did I react to that. Oh because of this. And why is that? etc" The feelings and needs that led us to an action we may regret for instance, and forgiving ourselves by recognizing those feelings and needs.





> My dream recall is quite good i have 2-4 long dreams a night if i write them down in a journal i have several dream volumes from over the years, i can remember a certain dream for a long time several years later i can remember the exact feeling and purpose of the dream, also some nights i might be writing in my dream book and i might remember loads of dreams i hadn't remembered before.
>  Somebody recently pointed out that i might be using a technique called Dream Incubation, I have a very easy time making a dream the night before and dreaming it although I'm not fully aware that i'm dreaming, I'm very excited about doing some more research into this, and will post a few examples after.   
>  I guess i started doing that around when i was a teenager and was a bit lonely and i wanted a boyfriend so every night i would imagine i was together with my biggest crush and eventually i would start dreaming about him and i would wake up so happy. Also living in sweden the winter months are long and cold so every few nights i would imagine i was at a tropical beach and i would wake up in the morning feeling actually sunburned so nowadays i have quite a easy time just thinking about something during the day and focusing on it before i go too sleep.



You are starting with a nice advantage over the average person with your great dream recall on an almost nightly basis it sounds like plus the ability to remember dreams in detail years later. That's before even talking about your incubation abilities! All this will come in very handy for full blown lucid dreaming!  :smiley:  





> My Big dream goals right now are: opening a bar and shop in the ghost city of Varosha, interacting with customers making drinks, etc etc etc. short time goals are interacting with dream characters asking names and directions. also finding myself in Varosha and generally knowing im dreaming.



Fascinating, after seeing your mention, I just read up on Varosha and looked at pictures, including some before and after. I like this goal idea! It would make a good task of the month or year for Dreamviews. When using incubation or turning it more towards MILD for this goal I would include a strong emotion like "Where is everybody!!wait this must be a dreamlet me do a few different RC's!" Even though you might not get Varosha exactly, you may get some type of ghost town and then realize fully that you are dreamingthat this is all happening in your mind while you are asleep in bed (but I recommend to not think about being in bed too much though, keep your focus on the dreamworld).





> and another big goal i have is a spiderman sort of swing/crawl throughout the city, short time goal is finding a wall and climbing or feeling it, looking at my hands and shooting stuff from them.



Yes! This is a lot of fun! It is easy to do if you really get into character. See the first link in my signature box for making sure you have a good mindset for performing any superpowers.  :smiley: 






> Awake i have a few excercises, Keeping a diary i find very helpful too keep my real life goals separate from dream world even though they are related, spending my night cleaning is generally not so fun ,   also i just feel the walls alot and ask myself am i dreaming when practising yoga i might imagine i'm floating or putting my foot through the floor.



That last bit is very useful I feel. In regards to cleaning, I just read an article that "Mindful dishwashing" can increase mental stimulation and reduce anxiety and stress - all great for lucid dreaming and life in general! If interested in reading more, do a search for the title of the research: Washing Dishes to Wash the Dishes: Brief Instruction in an Informal Mindfulness Practice.





> My sleep patterns are very random I have three small kids who wake me alot of nights, but they are helping my dream recall, also my husband wakes up at about 5 am  so i might get up a short while before going back to sleep.



Perfect for wake back to bed! Let us know if you need more info on WBTBsome below also. 





> some stuff i have been working on this week, 
> Also i'm wondering if you could help point me in the right direction dream wise, I've been practising for a week or something now and my dreams are partially lucid i can chose what i want the night before and i've accomplished what i set out to do but whilst i'm in the dream i might not fully realize i'm dreaming, for example before i went too bed i wanted to have a pet perhaps a pegasus horse , i dreamt someone gave me golden retriever and i shouted and told everybody its mine, :-) 
> but that just needs more practise i guess. 
> 
> What i'm wondering about is, i have alot of emotions i m drunk or jealous, now i started dreaming my kids are crying so i go too soothe them , I'm guessing this is inner awareness from La berge's book , but i'm looking for some tricks or excercises too sort of wake me, i don't usually run around crying but my kids crying happens alot :-) so what kind of trigger could i use? ..



I will copy over my ideas from before so anyone else chiming in knows what we discussed already: Since you seem to be already good with dream recall and reading Laberge, I think you are ready to try some MILD which is most helpful during a WBTB (wake back to bed) where you get up somewhere between 4.5 to 6 hours after going to bed (but only on days when you can sleep inif you ever get to with kids). I prefer drinking water before bed to force me to get up during the night versus alarms which I don't like but some people use. WBTB does wonders but if you can't then just do it before bed or briefly during any times you wake in the middle of the night naturally. To keep the MILD simple I would say just start with visualizing one of these common dream scenarios or especially one you just had before waking or the night before or recently and imagine fully realizing that you are dreaming in that dream that you are re-visualizing. You can also mix in what you want to do next after fully realizing that you are dreaming and it may be good to take a moment in the visualization and in the lucid dream you may have soon to remind yourself that you are dreaming and you can do whatever you want without worrying about becoming embarrassed or anything. Does that make sense? Instead of replying here, why don't you go ahead and continue in the workbook, unless you prefer to continue here. Happy dreams!!





> i have a goal of interacting more with dc charaters asking there name, and actually i read that task of the month and i was thinking i should ask a dc too stay . also i just watched inception and was thinking about an elavator could be a good tool..
> So i dreamt t. was here for a visit and i was running around frustrated and a little jealous because my sister was talking with him, and i was just cleaning, and so as he was leaving i flung myself at him and said 'i love you' haha i think i was trying to make him stay, anyway he said he had too call his mom and got in an elevator, and out steps someone else and i said oh hi mrs ? mrs? like i couldn't remember her name and everybody around said mrs percy.



Nice, it sounds like you incubated those scenarios. Some people get these types of dreams non-lucid when attempting task of the month but I think you will be able to make them lucid with a little MILD visualization practice (mentioned above) during a WBTB (whether planned or not).

I look forward to hearing your adventures!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

might as well refresh my goals before i go too sleep 
 goal too find varosha and be there conciously, 
So last night i dreamt i went to the airport and came out in Paphos (right island wrong side) and i was confused why is it so far away, so i was looking for my parked car but couldn't find it somebody said they had a rental so we were driving but i got confused so the car disappeared and i started walking in the middle of the  highway super determined, after awhile i gave up and was back in a car and somebody else was driving , 
 So after waking i decided i will try to drive to varosha tonight from paphos because last night i forgot the destination . 

So i dream alot about my kids and they sort of get in the way of me becoming awake, so i decided i should find a babysitter
last night i dreamt my mom came too babysit but i asked her where will she take the kids and she didn't know, so she asked my dad and he seemed drunk and was talking about gambling so i didn't feel he knew was suitable. 
I guess im not fully ready to let my subconciousness take the controls so to speak and also im having a difficult deciding  so tonight i will leave kids again with my mom,   and go shopping for furniture for my bar in varosha.

----------


## oneironautics

HI FB, Thanks for all the great feedback ! Dreamviews team is doing such a great job of helping people, a psychiatrist might taking hundreds of dollors for all these hours you guys spend pyscho analyzing dreams. Tusen Tack  :;-):  

  Yes, Varosha is a super facinating place, I was going too suggest a challenge for October 'Dreamers Halloween Party at Varosha ghost town, bring a scary costume and see who else is there',   otherwise i might have too post it somewhere anyway , hopefully by then my bar will be up and running :-) . 

Actually i enjoy cleaning and doing dishes, when i was a kid i used too 'help' my mom and would play with the bubbles and warm water for hours , and i still enjoy cleaning it helps me relax like you said, I guess just these days i'm doing so much i clean one room and the kids will mess it up in 5 min haha, but your right i should be more aware and conscious of what i am doing all the time, which is quite easy listening too the kids we can just go out the door and they will find something interesting and sit down in the middle of the street and examine it . 

When me and my sisters  were kids and all living together, we would wake up in the morning and sit in the same bed and talk about what we dreamed about, but  alot of the dreams are more about feelings, for example when i think about my sister shes not really a person but more of an colour or just she makes me feel a certain way....  I really have only one good example the rest is just a blur from childhood, this was one of the last times we were living together about teenagers something,,,  IRL Me and one sister didn't really get along we were always fighting and competing, so for a few weeks we had been really fighting and annoyed with each other, so i guess we went too bed angry and I dreamt we were in a huge maze and i had a big sword and i wanted to find my sister, i can't really remember everything but i think the dream was a bit scary and i realized she wasn't the enemy and we ended up fighting together instead of each other, something like that. In the morning we were sitting together and not angry or fighting anymore, and she said she had dreamt about me as well. :-) 

Have a nice weekend !

----------


## oneironautics

Dream update, unfortunately i didn't remember most of the nights dreams only one in the morning, only in the morning when i was lying in bed i was thinking remember remember, and i had a short dream b4 i got up. 
I was trying too fill out some forms for somebody, and i didn't have a pen just kids markers the colours were blue and yellow, i was trying to write but it kept becoming a big blob of color instead. 

Dream analysis i think my mind is saying too things,  first yellow and blue is the color of limasols football team , Yippee i made it too limasol (first stop from Paphos to Varosha)   :-)   second my mind is become a little mushy and needs a weekend break. 

So Weekend dream goals , have a holiday in Limasol YAY, go swimming, or surfing if i am feeling ambitious, rent a bike to explore the city with, find a palm tree, and speak with some friends see what language they are speaking :-) .  I will update after the weekend .

----------


## oneironautics

B4 i went too bed last night, i was wondering perhaps if i keep dreaming that the kids are sad because the city of V. is sad . I wonder how other people feel, if they would want to visit a happy place would they feel happy??  Also in another dream i had my dad was talking about Casino, there are so many casinos in famagusta area that maybe i was really thinking about that?  
 So dream last night i took the kids with me  to the supermarket looking for noodles couldn't find any, Somebody hugged me and said my name super clearly, (goal)   i went out, and had a FA   i was in bed with my sister, ( the one who says she doesn't remember any dreams) she woke up and said I dreamt you were sleeping with my Italian boyfriend and now i don't know what too do and then she was crying,,,,, also I looked in the mirror (goal)    I felt like i knew this was a FA i realized i don't really sleep with my sister but i wanted too hear what she was saying.   I feel i am getting really aware of my self :-) 
 Interpretation perhaps if i want to go to V. I have too be conciously sad,,, Luckily i have to super great kids films about being sad,  -- Inside out-- and -- A little prince-- Great pyschology films.  also i will be thinking about my grandmother and try to be conciously sad today.

----------


## fogelbise

> HI FB, Thanks for all the great feedback ! Dreamviews team is doing such a great job of helping people, a psychiatrist might taking hundreds of dollors for all these hours you guys spend pyscho analyzing dreams. Tusen Tack



You're welcome!  :smiley:  We volunteer here out of our love for lucid dreaming and dreams in general! It really has enriched my life!





> I feel i am getting really aware of my self :-) 
> 
>  Interpretation perhaps if i want to go to V. I have too be conciously sad,,, Luckily i have to super great kids films about being sad,  -- Inside out-- and -- A little prince-- Great pyschology films.  also i will be thinking about my grandmother and try to be conciously sad today.



That is great that you are noticing your self-awareness increasing! You will have a full-blown lucid dream soon I'm sure!

I am not so sure about aiming to be consciously sad, but let me know how it goes. Perhaps you can meet up with your grandmother in Varosha!

Happy dreams and hope you are having a great weekend also!

----------


## oneironautics

actually i found it too be a super helpful excercise today, whenever the kids cried  i tried to be sad with them instead of just sushing them i think they thought it was funny, but i listened alot more to them.  Its good to remember too be sad every once in awhile, life especially these days with all the craziness has so much sadness in it especially around the middle east with thousands of people dying everyday, Sweden last year had 163000 refugee applicants. Reading about these things and not stopping to think about them is not healthy,  constantly focusing on being happy is not being aware of all my emotions.
   I did like the idea of meeting my grandmother, I  will definetly put that in my to do list, I really loved her, she nearly made it too 100 . In the general plot of my dream I think i have too go north first and cross the border.   But I think I will be ambitious tonight, and try TTOTY  and burn down V with a dragon :-)

----------


## oneironautics

I have decided to revise my goals I would like too open a library and soup kitchen in V.    
Also the 1 of september would be a perfect night for my first Lucid Dream because of the solar eclipse  :;-):  i really wish i could have it in Africa looking at the stars, so that leaves me 3 nights too find ercan airport, so i can easily find it again ... Wish me Luck :-)

----------


## oneironautics

Last night my kids woke me about 5 zillion times, just as i was about to start dreaming, i kept a little spark of the dream going and everytime i tried to sleep again i would try and rekindle it. Somehow i realised what i was thinking about, basically instead of trying to remember some long 1 hour 'movie' i should try and remember the feelings or message about the dream and write the down instead,, so when i listened i heard the word Accept. i guess i have too accept my state of being when i am asleep :-) I will add a goal list- listen to a symphony being blind. 

 So when i finally was able to sleep  i remember thinking about the crickets chirping and i could hear them so clearly.   had a long dream hear are the highlights
first i was trying to write in puzzle book, i think i was trying to reality check. but someone came and grabbed the book and said we should play cards instead..... ok 
I was riding my bike close to the sea but in the city and someone was showing me the way to the beach i came to a dead end but he was showing me another way, ( my goal has been too find a dream guide )  and then i woke up..

----------


## FryingMan

Hi oneironatics!    Looks like you're doing well and fogelbise is giving great advice as usual!

Here's another great R word; Reflect!

----------


## fogelbise

> actually i found it too be a super helpful excercise today, whenever the kids cried  i tried to be sad with them instead of just sushing them i think they thought it was funny, but i listened alot more to them.



I see what you mean. Nice!





> Wish me Luck :-)



Good luck! Even in a non-lucid dream that should be a nice experience, but based on the experiences you are having, I do think you will have a lucid dream soon! :-)





> Last night my kids woke me about 5 zillion times, just as i was about to start dreaming, i kept a little spark of the dream going and everytime i tried to sleep again i would try and rekindle it. 
> ...
> first i was trying to write in puzzle book, i think i was trying to reality check. but someone came and grabbed the book and said we should play cards instead..... ok 
> I was riding my bike close to the sea but in the city and someone was showing me the way to the beach i came to a dead end but he was showing me another way, ( my goal has been too find a dream guide )  and then i woke up..



That first part above can be paired with visualizing becoming lucid in that dream that you are trying to rekindleadding "Wait a minute, this is all a dream!" for example.

Then you had a moment where you think you were trying to do an RC. Plus possibly getting some dreamguide-like help from that person showing you another wayboth good signs.

----------


## oneironautics

THanks FM, great word i will start using it, i am thinking of tossing in some more a words Accept, Aware, Access.,  Just writing in this forum is really helping me 1st im writing in english and my home books are in swedish or at least swinglish  :;-):  which is helping me reflect a second time. but also here i feel more 'pressured' into succeding in a good way. But of course i love all feedback and tips if somebody finds it an interesting read  :smiley: 
 Thanks FB I do feel really close, I do keep having signs i want to RC but i keep brushing them of or getting distracted, i guess just keep at it .   And I did already have the african night dream unlucid it was a very nice dream :-) but i am sure it will be better lucid so i will try and focus more. And i will try being more visual before i doze off :

----------


## oneironautics

Last night I slept really well untill morning, morning dream was mostly about daytime stuff but one part was interesting 
 I was looking for my seat for a show and i didn't know where too sit even though there were lots of empty spaces,   (I think it was because i didn't want to be sitting watching but up and doing instead.)  I asked somebody working there and she said look on the wall there and push the button and it will tell you how many seats are left (goal is to find a wall and feel it) so i looked and it looked sort of like a whitish pole but there was some fancy computer gadget i was trying to workout.  so i got distracted next time i will not be distracted hehe.

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks FB I do feel really close, I do keep having signs i want to RC but i keep brushing them of or getting distracted, i guess just keep at it .   And I did already have the african night dream unlucid it was a very nice dream :-) but i am sure it will be better lucid so i will try and focus more. And i will try being more visual before i doze off :



Exactly, just keep at it and it will happen!  :smiley:  The visualizations will help. Other day practices like doing RC's and the RRC are also helpful.

----------


## oneironautics

hmm, not sure what an rrc is? 

Last night i dreamt i was going to sleep and dreamt i had a LD :-) it was night and I was running away from someone and i started to fly instead and i was flapping my arms like a bird saying i can fly i can fly ,, felt quite gravity less haha

----------


## fogelbise

> hmm, not sure what an rrc is? 
> 
> Last night i dreamt i was going to sleep and dreamt i had a LD :-) it was night and I was running away from someone and i started to fly instead and i was flapping my arms like a bird saying i can fly i can fly ,, felt quite gravity less haha



RRC info: http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13181...prep-part.html It is in the WILD section, but RRC is useful for all types of lucid dreaming.

That dream sounded fun! Are you saying that you had a dream about lucid dreaming or did you feel yourself present in the dream and realized while you were dreaming that it was a dream? Either way, that is a very good sign that you are close to having a lucid dream (or more lucid dreams depending on what last night's dream was), so congratulations!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks fb, 
 Have just been reading random articles perhaps should start with book 1? and what might that be ? 

Wow perhaps it was a LD or at least partially aware, it was just so dark at night,, 

The dream was i was talking too a friend but only via telepathy so i said we should go to sleep and lucid dream. So we were running away from something and i realised i didn't have to be running when i could be flying :-) so i was flying and then flapping my arms floating about like a balloon, and then we woke up from the second dream and i was telling my friend i was flying and i had flown to a new bed . 

  Another weird thing happened when i woke up one time i was trying to go back to sleep but keep my mind awake and i just sort of imagining i was standing around waiting, and all of a sudden there where huge trucks coming from far away , hallucination?? 


Last night in my dreams i feel i keep drifting back and forth between imaginary and what is real,     first i was with my kids on a train and the train was late, then i realized i didn't have to be there so i was suddenly in puerto rico and was going to learn ukele, but then i suddenly was pregnant, and was thinking omg why am i not at home , and i looked at my stomach and i wasn't pregnant... back and forth and back and forth ....

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks fb, 
>  Have just been reading random articles perhaps should start with book 1? and what might that be ?



Book 1 ?  Are you referring to something in the WILD section or the RRC article?





> Wow perhaps it was a LD or at least partially aware, it was just so dark at night,, 
> 
> The dream was i was talking too a friend but only via telepathy so i said we should go to sleep and lucid dream. So we were running away from something and i realised i didn't have to be running when i could be flying :-) so i was flying and then flapping my arms floating about like a balloon, and then we woke up from the second dream and i was telling my friend i was flying and i had flown to a new bed .



It's hard for me to say, but it could have been a lucid dream followed by a false awakening where you thought you woke up but were still dreaming and telling your friend about the flying dream or lucid dream. The good news is that when you have a really high level lucid dream you will know it beyond the shadow of a doubt but this could have been a lucid dream with a low to mid-level amount of awareness of what exactly was happening. Either way, a great sign as I mentioned before!  :smiley: 





> Another weird thing happened when i woke up one time i was trying to go back to sleep but keep my mind awake and i just sort of imagining i was standing around waiting, and all of a sudden there where huge trucks coming from far away , hallucination??



Very nice work! Another one that is hard to say. It could have been what we call hypnagogic hallucinations but it also could have been the beginning of a dream. If you were aware that it wasn't actually happening and was all in your mind, plus maintained awareness ("mind awake") through the whole process, and it was the beginning of a dream, you could have started a WILD and just had it fall apart (I say fall apart, assuming the scenario didn't continue and evolve along with awareness). Either way, I think it is great to also experience HH's (hypnagogic hallucinations)the average person outside of lucid dreamers never witness HH's or at least don't remember witnessing it by the next morning.






> Last night in my dreams i feel i keep drifting back and forth between imaginary and what is real,     first i was with my kids on a train and the train was late, then i realized i didn't have to be there so i was suddenly in puerto rico and was going to learn ukele, but then i suddenly was pregnant, and was thinking omg why am i not at home , and i looked at my stomach and i wasn't pregnant... back and forth and back and forth .



I have those nights too. That is a very good sign that your awareness is rising since we often don't pay too much attention to the odd shifts that happen in the dreamworld. 

I am impressed with your progress! Great work!  ::D:

----------


## oneironautics

Hej,

Decided to start by reading Saisons Dream Yoga because it makes most sense too me. 

I guess i have alot of practice listening too the kids all night and at the same time turning of some parts of the mind and falling asleep  :-) 

Anyway my dreams have been so random and odd ,, for example a big pile of raw meat,  raw = ra ,, so last night i asked my dream what i should be doing before i fall asleep , and i dreamt i was getting back on a horse. SO no more time for vacation, this morning i realized exactly what i need to meet and focus on in my dream, I will stay focused all month although  i have no idea what or who it might look like, but i'm so excited about falling asleep :-)

----------


## fogelbise

> ...but i'm so excited about falling asleep :-)



Love it! I know the feeling!!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

I've had so many dreams where at the end of the dream i start getting worried  'i will be late for work'      i haven't been to work for several years so im guessing it has to do with i'm about to wake up?
 dream 1  dreamt i was at my old job and my boss gave me a card (the card used to belong to an old colleague) and a code too access an elevator that will take me back and forth so i can be at work anytime :-)  hope i can remember that next time. 
dream 2 dreamt i was in C .island, ready to move to new house , and i was getting that feeling like i needed to go home , and then i remembered i didn't need to had a job in C. already   YAY i'm learning :-) 

will do more ada excercises

----------


## oneironautics

ARE YOU DREAMING? 

so this term is feeling quite useless to me, because i daydream, and also my subconciousness is not understanding why we should be lucid dreaming. So for the last few days i have been trying to find words define my intent properly, and it hasn't been going in the right direction.   I want to fly i spent a nr of dreams flying, I want to meet someone yes i met this person,  I tried bringing up a small real psychological problem and told myself i want to be lucid so i can deal with this issue, dream  8 years old possibly a clue to the issue, but completely irrelevant to being lucid.  
Also decided i want to try to do some more violent stuff which might jog my memory, when i woke in the middle of the night i was focusing on a dream where i would run and tell a friend i was dreaming 
 So last night i dreamt i was going to get the train and some guys had a big stick and wanted to hit me with it? SO i took the stick with my teeth and hit him in the leg .   well possibly hitting myself in the leg has proved to be useful 
Today I realized what my intent should be my new line along with my reality checks will be  

ARE YOU USING YOUR SPIRIT BODY ??

----------


## fogelbise

Interesting! Let us know how your new line goes. Lucid dreaming practice often involves our own little personal adjustments to the fundamentals that make sense to us and fit us.

Happy dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

Having so many brilliant ideas, having difficulty focusing on one at a time, but no worries, its kind of fun like watching the baby learn to walk,, will it happen today, or tomorrow, or 6 months from now .. haha 
I have been feeling aware for a few minutes in each dream, maybe just lying on the grass,    and definetly starting to question my reality,, for example in the dream somebody gave me a red 20 euro bill and i was wondering about that along time,, when i woke up i realize of course its blue.  and trying to find my spirit body might be helping although dreams are often about eating :-(    

 Since starting to practice, have started waking up after 2 or 3 times a night without a clock to write a few words down and more and more dreams are becoming clearer and longer and more detailed, had a dream the other night it was so long and i was searching for something i started to get bored in the dream, when i woke i thought it was really a good thing because hopefully when i do get proper lucid my dreams will also be soo long :-) 
Odd thing happened last night,, woke up 2 times b4 4:30 and wrote down 2 dreams i remember what words i wrote (the room is dark because i don't want to wake everybody so i have to try and translate in the morning which is fine) i went up to the bathroom and went to switch off my computer i couldn't go back to sleep and was waiting for my hubby to get up at 5. anyway i woke up later and wrote down morning dream, and i was looking for ten minutes for these dreams i supposedly written down and they were nowhere :-(     ,, at least i remembered one of them.   


My most common dream sign is my kids any tips on how i could be using them in the dream to become aware?? 

Also have been thinking about I never really had any nightmares, but i must have fears any way i could be able to find them in my dreams ???  I remember one bad dream i had when i was 6 about a desert with skulls, maybe i should try to go back there??   
Thanks for the help

----------


## Saizaphod

> I have been feeling aware for a few minutes in each dream, maybe just lying on the grass,    and definetly starting to question my reality,, for example in the dream somebody gave me a red 20 euro bill and i was wondering about that along time
> 
> Odd thing happened last night,, woke up 2 times b4 4:30 and wrote down 2 dreams i remember what words i wrote (the room is dark because i don't want to wake everybody so i have to try and translate in the morning which is fine) i went up to the bathroom and went to switch off my computer i couldn't go back to sleep and was waiting for my hubby to get up at 5. anyway i woke up later and wrote down morning dream, and i was looking for ten minutes for these dreams i supposedly written down and they were nowhere :-(     ,, at least i remembered one of them.   
> 
> My most common dream sign is my kids any tips on how i could be using them in the dream to become aware?? 
> 
> Also have been thinking about I never really had any nightmares, but i must have fears any way i could be able to find them in my dreams ???  I remember one bad dream i had when i was 6 about a desert with skulls, maybe i should try to go back there??



Hi neighbor, Finland here!  :smiley:  That is progress, you're close! Keep up with your practice and we'll soon be reading about your first lucid dream.  :smiley: 

It's possible you had a false awakening, and you were only writing your previous dreams down _in another dream_. If something like this starts happening more frequently, get into the habit of making a reality check every time you wake up. It's a really easy way to become lucid, because it's easy to train yourself into the habit. 

I think lots of proper reality checks in their presence could give good results, probably mental ones. " What were we doing ten minutes ago? How did we get here?" 

Good to hear you have no nightmares!  :smiley:  Yes, you could search for any possible fears you might have with lucid dreams. Easiest way could be asking the dream directly "Do I have any fears/What do I fear?" And yeah, you can definitely go back to the memory and relive the dream again. You could also try to find out if the dream had some sort of meaning into it.

----------


## oneironautics

Moi Saizaphod,
kiitos vihjeitä , isoäitini on peräisin esspo , joten minun juuret ovat myös suomalainen makeita selkounien  :;-):  
 Thanks for the tips S. Thats so perfect I will start reality checking when the kids are taking so frustaratingly long with something ( i seriously wonder if they have some sloth dna sometimes  :;-):  )  but that will be a perfect time to do some reality checking . 
I think i realized last night i was dreaming but of course i woke up at the same second :-) the dream was soooo crazy in the end my husband was standing in a fish tank fighting a huge fish so i came to tell him what are you doing and realized this is too crazy and also sat up in bed, hehe

----------


## fogelbise

> I have been feeling aware for a few minutes in each dream...
> 
> Since starting to practice, have started waking up after 2 or 3 times a night without a clock to write a few words down and more and more dreams are becoming clearer and longer and more detailed, had a dream the other night it was so long and i was searching for something i started to get bored in the dream, when i woke i thought it was really a good thing because hopefully when i do get proper lucid my dreams will also be soo long :-)
> 
> My most common dream sign is my kids any tips on how i could be using them in the dream to become aware??



-This is a great sign!

-This is a good practice to have and yes, you can have nice lengthy lucid dreams.  :smiley:  Just try to stay calm when you do become lucid and remind yourself that this is all your dream. Also having some goals in place like you mentioned before (going to certain places, fears, etc) will help to extend your dream because you are focused on what else you want to do and less likely to forget that you are dreaming or wake up because you "became lucid" and that is all you were trying to do.

-See my next response but I wanted to add something I thought about. I notice that in dreams, many times the people I know in waking life will have slightly different features in their face or body size, sometimes younger than they currently are. So if you get into a habit of looking at your kids closely in waking and dreaming, you may catch differences like this and realize that you are dreaming. 





> I think lots of proper reality checks in their presence could give good results, probably mental ones. " What were we doing ten minutes ago? How did we get here?"



This is excellent advice because you may find yourself asking these same questions in other dream scenes, even if your kids are not in that dream.





> I think i realized last night i was dreaming but of course i woke up at the same second :-) the dream was soooo crazy in the end my husband was standing in a fish tank fighting a huge fish so i came to tell him what are you doing and realized this is too crazy and also sat up in bed, hehe



This is often how we start, realizing right at the end of a dream, or just waking up from excitement. You can quickly find ways to stay calm as mentioned earlier and you will also find that you can notice that you are dreaming earlier and earlier within the REM periods.

Great progress!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

before i went to sleep i was thinking about some key words; Determination, Courage, and Commitment....
and yesterdays homework, just for fun. 
helder drome, 
ëndërruar kulluar
ሰመመኖች ያረክሳሉ
الحلم الواضح
txukunena ametsetan
ўсвядомленае сон
প্রাঞ্জল স্বপ্ন
lucidno sanjanje
просветлено мечтателство
清醒夢
Sognu dinò un
lucidní snění
kirgaste unenägude
selkounien
le rêve lucide
რუსეთმა ოცნებობს
διαυγές όνειρο
lucid i moe ai
स्पष्ट अर्थ का सपना
tudatos álmodás
明晰夢
lucidus somniantes
gaišs sapņi
луцидно сонување
сэргэлэн мөрөөдөж
bevisst drømming
maphupha ziyaqondakala
усвідомлене сновидіння
berrak rüya
Klardrömmande
ฝันชัดเจน

----------


## oneironautics

TJOHOO,, Last night i had the most amazing dream and it was definetly LUCID!!

 I was in a very white sort of void staring at a piece of paper for a long time trying to read what it said, and suddenly i realized it says Lucid Dreaming, and i jumped up and said im dreaming, suddenly i was in a very black sort of void and was aware, but also looking at another me (maybe my subconcious) i was spinning/floating around super slowly and all these options and scenarios were floating around like i could chose where to go, and then i was suddenly in a kind of dance studio ready to celebrate my success :-) 
 I woke up a while after and remembered a few minutes i was in studio, unfortunately i was to happy to be bothered to write it down just figured i would remember... Oh well maybe next time :-) 

Thanks for all the support Dream Team !!

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome, awesome!! That sounded like a very interesting experience! Congratulations on your first definite lucid dream!!  ::D: 

I am so happy for you! Perhaps you can remember those options floating around you and use that as your custom made teleporting interface that this dream gifted you! So cool!!

I can't wait to hear about your future lucid dreams!

----------


## Saizaphod

Bump up that LD Count to 1!  :Party:

----------


## oneironautics

THanks y'all
Where i loved dreaming before i think i am addicted now  :;-):  
I realized this morning there is something wrong with my pen i have to push down alot in order to write anything which is why i have been missing some dreams, also my dream journal is full, 
So I will be spending the weekend Redefining my long and short term goals, deciding what boundaries needs to be pushed, and also finding new pen and book.

 Have GRRREAT Weekend !

----------


## oneironautics

So this month I will be working on Defining Boundaries, 

Dream goal 1 
Indoors: establish the outline of whole room door,ceiling, floor, describing furniture carpet walls,
Outdoors: Find horizon and realize where things end and begin. 

Dream goal 2 
Look at my own body, count toes and fingers, describe what i am wearing, jewellery extra . 
find closet and change if neccesary.

Dream goal 3 
Describe Dream characters, hair color, eye color what they are wearing
have longer conversation with them. 

Dream goal 4 
Make a dream routine, basically i'm hoping this will help me remember my goals and give me more purpose each night. So i will try to do the same thing every night, for at least a month will update later. 
 -Get Lucid
-exblore surroundings
- check outfit
- find door
-go to work on vehicle; car, motorbike, bike, horse etc
-find work, describe route, 
-read and write someting, talk with dc
-eat lunch,  for example at restaurant place order, talk with waiter
- do some excercise ; yoga , swimming, running,   (flying, floating ) 

(this is working already, did 3 things from list last night and was aware for about one second when i realized i could go straight home by just saying home :-) 



a few other goals :

make jewellery, sell to customer, describe jewelery, customer, and how they want to pay.
make tatoo, sell to customer, describe tatoo, customer and how they want to pay. 
find a cat,  swim with octopus and shark.

----------


## FryingMan

Super, it's great to see a lot of dream goals!    Having lots of things to do in the dream that you're really interested in helps to extend and stabilize the dream.

----------


## oneironautics

heres a crazy dream i think i was thinking about 2 things 1 task of month, 2 facing fears 

Was making a adult movie with girl, the editor at the last moment changed her mind and decided to air it on national tele when she first said she wouldn't.
me and my husband were watching on tv, and i was super nervous to what he was going to say, he didn't of course  :;-):  hehe my dream my rules .

another dream i was flying over african landscape and beautiful tanzanit coloured waterfalls, i wanted to go for a swim so i came down but it was light blue water slides .
So in my dreams i'm realizing alot i can do whatever i want but not necessarily that i'm dreaming...

----------


## fogelbise

Wow, lots of dream goals and experiments outlined in your post before last!  :smiley:  Like FryingMan said, this is great for extending dreams and keeping your lucidity strong since you have lucid dreaming goals and tasks that keep your mind on lucid dreaming.  You are less likely to get lost in the plot and forget that you are dreaming and less likely to have the dream end because you are not sure what you want to do next.





> So in my dreams i'm realizing alot i can do whatever i want but not necessarily that i'm dreaming...



This happens and those dreams can still be a lot of fun, but the dreams in which you fully realize that you are dreaming will become more and more common with continued practice.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

had an appointment irl that i was dreading, havent really remembered what i was dreaming,  read in my dj the other day a 2 am dream   ' Somebody was teaching me to LD ' + some undecipherable scribbles, grrr why are dreams so uninteresting at 2 am ..  
 So yesterday i was finnaly able to relax a little more, b4 i went to sleep i was thinking if i see dc S. i will know i am dreaming, dreamt about S. and set him on fire, and then he was setting himself on fire because he didn't get hurt , hmm didn't really help me get lucid but ok. 
Anyway did alot of my goals, was in a fight and looked at my arm, finally can't remember doing that before,   I was making an effort to see furninture colour of carpet cupboards and saw some walls, usually my rooms are just endless, was looking at some coins .  was outside for a walk and it was feeling alot more like a walk then a 'float' and i was looking at houses and they were very full with lots of detail and weird shapes, was in a shopping mall with my sister looking for lunch, and in the end we took a train,
 So i think i did everything on my routing list YAY 

HAve a grreat weekend !!

----------


## oneironautics

last nights dream included 
- driving in a car
- was observing the weather, and asking other dc why there was a tornado, they didn't want to answer
- checked my outfit, changed to go swimming
- went swimming, was breathing under water but figured that was normal 
- talked with alot of dc's
- saw somebody eat lunch

 also i tried again with  ' if i see dc S. I will know i am dreaming,,' I fell asleep on their shoulder.. 

So mostly (besides getting lucid) my dc's are lacking in the most details, so i will try to focus on them .

----------


## fogelbise

I like your approach. It is a rather unique approach and everyone needs to find their own path. You will likely get the best results by meshing lucid dreaming fundamentals with your own unique path. Happy dreams!

----------


## oneironautics

I never was a good student, just ended up doing things my own way, but i have been doing alot of reading about wilds, and dilds, and ssilds, and milds,   unfortunately i can't categorize what i am doing, it would just be a blend of everything.  
I have always had a super easy time falling asleep, usually under 5 min.  i try to go through my goals and mantras b4 i go to sleep and if i wake up i might try some wild b4 i go back to sleep but ususally i just relax and will fall asleep in 30 seconds... 
  I was practicing irl, when i go for a walk taking notice of people there clothes and hair and tatoos and shoes etc etc etc. quite interesting what i found when i really started looking (green socks and pink shoes, what?) haha 
Also been trying to stay aware all day long, and some new mantras in the day I've been working on, this one is a bit long trying to make it shorter ..
 When i dream i will know how too be awake in the dream,, or something like that and also ,, When i see dc i will know how too be awake in the dream,, 

So the baby was up at 5 this morning, so i didn't get my most active morning dream :-(   ,, but i did find alot of jewelery that i made can remember the color and shape, also was trying to sell cookies   :-)

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks for the tip FB, I realize you are right off course i haven't really been commited in following a specific entry form. I decided to read through Sageous wild sessions, and I feel i am still in the mental prep stages, some time after the 16th next month i will start concentrating on wild entry, so until then i will continue with reality checking awareness and finding an appropriate mantra, and all my previous HD goals ..

----------


## fogelbise

> I was practicing irl, when i go for a walk taking notice of people there clothes and hair and tatoos and shoes etc etc etc. quite interesting what i found when i really started looking (green socks and pink shoes, what?) haha



When you notice things like this, also try to question whether this could be a dream as sincerely as possible and do several different RC's. You will have dreams at some point where, after you realize you are dreaming, you will be astonished at how life-like and waking it felt before you became lucid. A strong experience like that helps you to really put some thought into waking life RC's and to realize that any moment could be a dream!  :smiley: 

Keep up the good work!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

haven't had alot of luck in the sleeping department ( baby is teething) im pretty sure you have too be asleep in order to dream  :;-):  
  Have been working on some reality, or maybe memory checks.  For example going to coffee shop with a friend and glancing around to see what other people in the shop might look like , and then after i leave i will try and remember all the little details, and then a few hours later i might try again.   It has made me wonder about peoples memory, I am right now living in the city center about 300000 people live here, everyday when i leave the kids for school we will meet at least 100 people on the way, looking at all these people will probably take alot of memory space or will my mind just block them out as useless information?
 also i noticed i usually check out people similar too me like around the same age,     so on the other hand my sister is living out on the country side going too the store she might meet 10 people, will she have a better memory then me later in life? anyway thought it was interesting probably some studies about somewhere. 
 also have been reading a text somewhere and after 5 min trying to visualize the word , and again after an hour see if i remember colour and everything, so thats what i've been up too hoefully i will start sleeping/dreaming again soon :-)

----------


## fogelbise

That seems like a nice exercise. Memory is one of the fundamentals after all: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ndamental.html

I would think that you are exercising your memory more than your sister in those scenarios that you mentioned and thus would have a better chance of maintaining a stronger memory later in life if all else were equal, but I am no expert on memory.

Edit: Sageous also has a memory component as part of the Reverse Reality Check (RRC) discussed here: http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13181...prep-part.html

----------


## oneironautics

your right fb that was inspired by Sageous Wild sessions so he also gave some good advice :



... i have started wondering alot about how memory works maybe there are some good articles about them somebody could recommend?

Unfortunately I don't. Most of my knowledge in this department comes from the pre-internet era, via things like my education, experience, and many conversations with a couple of experts over the years. Sorry!

Have been working on some reality, or maybe memory checks. 
For example going to coffee shop with a friend and glancing around to see what other people in the shop might look like , or when i go for a walk taking notice of people there clothes and hair and tatoos and shoes etc etc etc. quite interesting what i found when i really started looking (green socks and pink shoes, what?) ,, and then after we leave will try and remember all the little details, and then a few hours later might try again.

That is an excellent exercise. It's not necessarily a reality check, but it does seem an interesting way to remind yourself about how many details your brain disregards as you wander through your waking-life reality. Such a reminder can be very helpful in developing your ability to pay attention to your local surroundings, including your surroundings during a dream. Such a reminder can also help with your self-awareness practice, if you are able to notice your Self among all those details (given that the Self seems to be the most commonly missed detail in waking life! ) Plus, of course, with enough effort you might just be able to do a little rewiring that enables your brain to notice and retain more information than it currently does, which will be helpful to your overall awareness, and perhaps even your general learning and recall processes.

It has made me wonder about peoples memory, right now living in the city center about 300000 people live here, everyday when i leave the kids for school we will meet at least 300 people on the way, looking at all these people, will probably take alot of memory space or will my mind just block them out as useless information? Also theres more traffic and information all over the place always alot of information to take in, if my brain was taking all this in, will i be more forgetfull or lacking in other areas?
so on the other hand my sister is living out on the country side no traffic and only flowers or houses to look at, going too the store she might meet 30 people, will she have a better memory then me later in life, because she is not filling her mind with all this information everyday? Or maybe my mind will be more trained?
Here's how I see this process working:

As you move through your local reality, your senses absorb far more information than is really necessary for you to successfully navigate that movement, including making sense of what it is you're navigating. So, instead of flooding your perception with all the information received and ultimately confusing you or, worse, allowing you to pay attention to things that should not be a priority (i.e., stopping in the street to focus on the words stamped on a manhole cover rather than notice a bus hurtling toward you), your brain discards most of the things you see, hear, smell, etc, leaving just those things that matter the most... meaning, yes, that your brain does indeed discard a whole lot of what it deems useless information so that you can stay focused on what matters. 

Ultimately, you will be supplied as much information as you can consciously handle or need, regardless of the amount of stimulus around you; and so too would your country-living sister: Believe it or not, you are probably retaining about the same amount of useful information that your sister does as she moves through the countryside. In other words, you might, say, pass 300 people on your city street, but you will likely only retain a memory of a couple of them, if any, and the complex activity around you will quickly become a blur of generality. Also, believe or not as well, there is just as much stuff going on in the country as in the city, if not occasionally more; it's just different stuff. A single tree or a field of flowers probably has far more individual points of stimulus than even the busiest of streets, not to mention that your sister probably knows many of the people she is passing, so her brain might be retaining more information than yours does as it passes anonymous pedestrians that won't expect you to remember that you saw them that day. 

So, no, I wouldn't expect that your mind would be better trained than your sister's because you live in a city, nor would her brain have more available space for future memory. Our brains do an outstanding job of filtering useless information and retaining just what we need (or what its programmed to assume we need, anyway), and more stimulus simply means more filtering.

That said, if you train yourself to retain far more information than is deemed necessary by your memory's default settings, I think you might ultimately find yourself able to remember more later in life, rather than less. This is because you are not only teaching yourself to remember more, but also expanding your brain's capacity for memory retention (this is why we study, BTW)... and don't worry about filling it with too much information: as far as I know the brain's limits for memory have yet to be challenged, much less exceeded.

...also have been reading a text somewhere and after 5 min trying to visualize the word , and again after an hour see if i remember colour and everything.

This is another excellent exercise, for a couple of reasons, but mostly because it will help you develop not only memory skills but visualization skills... very cool!

----------


## oneironautics

Last nights dream included
- looking in mirror 
- running
- checking out dc but didn't see whole just parts shoes, eye color, 
-reading and remembered a drawing


Have a nice Weekend!

----------


## fogelbise

^Interesting dreams. Do you remember anything unusual looking in the mirror? Checking out the DC's - do you think that was related to your exercises during the day? Did you notice anything unusual while reading in the dream? Remembering a drawing sounds intriguing. I wish I were a decent artist so I could draw many of the things that I see, but it would look like an unartistic child's drawing unfortunately. 

Sageous is one of our treasured contributors here on DV with decades of experience. I learned a number of very effective lessons from his posts and interactions with him!

----------


## oneironautics

Yep , routine from post nr 35 is working quite well, it might seem so random that i would end up doing some stuff anyway, but since starting my nights feel alot more structured and the parts i am doing something from the list are the parts i am most aware, so instead of just chasing my kids randomly looking for something (my conciousness) i am still chasing kids around and doing lots of stuff from the list :-) . although i did forget a super important thing (REALITY CHECKing)  so i decided to update a little 
Dream goal 4 
Make a dream routine, basically i'm hoping this will help me remember my goals and give me more purpose each night. So i will try to do the same thing every night, for at least a month will update later. 
-Get Lucid
-exblore surroundings
- check outfit
-REALITY CHECK 
- find door
-go to work on vehicle; car, motorbike, bike, horse etc
-REALITY CHECK
-find work, describe route, 
-read and write someting, talk with dc
-eat lunch, for example at restaurant place order, talk with waiter
-REALITY CHECK
- do some excercise ; yoga , swimming, running, (flying, floating ) 

looking in the mirror i looked pretty normal, but i was talking about myself , have started talking alot more usually i just think with telepathy. 
Last nights dream, Was watching a movie with Jim Carrey, and then after i was sending him an email and said there something wrong with the cover it says Pioseners, should it be Prisoners or Poisoners and he replied and said he liked my job description 'Oneironaut'  -- Remembered  reading and Writing , :-) 
also saw lots of DCs in wedding dresses and there was some confusion who the bride was.. also driving in a car ..

----------


## fogelbise

I love your dream routine! Having several RC's within the routine is great for reminding yourself that you are dreaming but make sure you do more if the first one doesn't show that you are dreaming or if that isn't giving you the right results you can change the RC's to affirmations like "Remember, I'm dreaming!" You can practice going over your dream routine during the day or at WBTB with visualizations.

I also find myself communicating mostly through telepathy but it is interesting to hear my voice from time to time.

"says Pioseners, should it be Prisoners or Poisoners" - maybe your subconscious was giving you a clue. Sometimes words change during the dream and that can be a great dream sign if your awareness is high enough to not dismiss the dreamlike changes.

----------


## oneironautics

I think your DJ looks great BirdPoo, Photoshop is a kind of art you convey your dreams nicely, I like the part about the waterslide for animals, have had a similiar dream with orcas.  SOmetimes its helpful for me to remember if i try to draw with stick figures a whole dream on one paper visulizing helps me fill in the gaps of the dream and i see it more from one perspective, because i didn't really move. 

  Last night kids were taking shifts staying up, taking over my bed, hehe, did have some dream about my mom smoking a cigarette (she doesn't smoke) ...

----------


## fogelbise

^LOL! Anyone reading the very beginning of your first sentence must wonder what you are talking about, haha.  :smiley:  

Thank you, I actually do refined google image searches to find the closest thing to what I saw in my dream…drawing them would look terrible. It really is fun to look back at those DJ entries as the dream quickly replays in my mind's eye bringing me joy. It is a good deal of work though finding the best images.

----------


## FryingMan

> ^LOL! Anyone reading the very beginning of your first sentence must wonder what you are talking about, haha.



 :Uhm:  Yeah, like me  ::huh2::

----------


## fogelbise

@FM, I think I told you the story before, but if not, the short version is that I like the way it sounds in Swedish. My username is basically the english phonetic spelling for the Swedish word for bird poop.  (Our friend Oneiro is in Sweden.)

----------


## oneironautics

haha, just reality checking  :;-):    sounds like an native american name .

----------


## oneironautics

Realized this morning that might IRL planning has recently been neglected, when i used to wake up at 5  would previously run the day through my head and make small decisions about the day, e.g. what too wear, or what to buy, or who i need too call, these days have been more interested in dreaming goals etc, and have started feeling unorganized and unfocused in the daytime. So need to regain some balance and not forget to use some night time hours to think and plan daytime activities.

 Have updated my IRL character checking, instead of just thinking the lady was wearing shorts, I will think something like the lady was wearing shorts, i was glad i had my warmer pants on because it was chilly, and reflect if just for a second on what i am wearing, or the ladys bag looked heavy and make a point to feel the weight of my own bag just for a second.  To help me be more self aware.  

 Have started watching Continuum series,  like the character a futuristic detective looking for bad guys, SO my dream last night was a little bit inspired by that, excititng and investigating, there was some good bits we alot of people were waiting for some one to OBE into the room and we were looking for were they might enter, also did alot of dc checking was something about Electricity... This was my early dream so it was unfortunately not so much ME awareness i only had a few lines,, and baby didn't want to go to sleep again after 5..  
I am wondering if there are some tips on TV watching the would help me stay more aware of myself, i don't watch alot of tv maybe one episode a day but close to bedtime after the kids are sleeping any tips???

----------


## oneironautics

have this weird thing going on sometimes, the other night woke up in the middle of the night like for the 3rd time, and just really wanted to get back too sleep, and as soon as i closed my eyes i saw like a scene from a dream, super clear and detailed, first it was a super long white picket fence with a grey sky, later on it happened again, it was a house like on like a stick in the middle of sea with thunder around but also really pretty sunset, that one was quite easy to interpret i just wanted to be alone and was a little annoyed from waking up every hour, and the other one was probably about boundaries,  but i wasnt thinking about anything just popped in my head as soon as i closed my eyes.
 Then last night i was putting the kids to bed around 8 pm , lied down with them and said something like do you want to dream about a boat just close your eyes and imagine a purple boat, and  closed my eyes and could imediately see a super vivid scene with 2 super detailed ships in the ocean and the sky was pink and the waves where splashing, so i decided to try and see if i could be aware of myself i didn't feel me but the scene sort of changed to the beach and the sand and some trees and the water was splashing on the beach.... 
 Any idea what that is called???
Otherwise have a nice weekend!!

----------


## fogelbise

> Realized this morning that might IRL planning has recently been neglected, when i used to wake up at 5  would previously run the day through my head and make small decisions about the day, e.g. what too wear, or what to buy, or who i need too call, these days have been more interested in dreaming goals etc, and have started feeling unorganized and unfocused in the daytime. So need to regain some balance and not forget to use some night time hours to think and plan daytime activities.



When you were doing this before, did you find it easy to get back to sleep afterwards?





> I am wondering if there are some tips on TV watching the would help me stay more aware of myself, i don't watch alot of tv maybe one episode a day but close to bedtime after the kids are sleeping any tips???



I have read articles suggesting to stay away from TV and computer light close to bedtime, but it doesn't seem to affect me and seems to be more important for people that have trouble getting to sleep.





> have this weird thing going on sometimes, the other night woke up in the middle of the night like for the 3rd time, and just really wanted to get back too sleep, and as soon as i closed my eyes i saw like a scene from a dream, super clear and detailed, first it was a super long white picket fence with a grey sky, later on it happened again, it was a house like on like a stick in the middle of sea with thunder around but also really pretty sunset, that one was quite easy to interpret i just wanted to be alone and was a little annoyed from waking up every hour, and the other one was probably about boundaries,  but i wasnt thinking about anything just popped in my head as soon as i closed my eyes.
>  Then last night i was putting the kids to bed around 8 pm , lied down with them and said something like do you want to dream about a boat just close your eyes and imagine a purple boat, and  closed my eyes and could imediately see a super vivid scene with 2 super detailed ships in the ocean and the sky was pink and the waves where splashing, so i decided to try and see if i could be aware of myself i didn't feel me but the scene sort of changed to the beach and the sand and some trees and the water was splashing on the beach.... 
>  Any idea what that is called???
> Otherwise have a nice weekend!!



Very interesting. False awakenings can be very realistic, so it could be that you dreamt of waking up and that is why the dream images were produced immediately upon closing your eyes. That seems the most likely. It could also be a form of DEILD'ing. I have a theory that a lot of assumed DEILD's are actually the product of false awakenings where we easily re-enter the dream because we are already dreaming. It is also possible that these experiences could be hypnagogic hallucinations or "dreamlets".

----------


## oneironautics

When you were doing this before, did you find it easy to get back to sleep afterwards?   Yes, but i think it inspired some cleaning dreams , so it could be good to do that first and then b4 drifting off remember my dream goals.

I have read articles suggesting to stay away from TV and computer light close to bedtime, but it doesn't seem to affect me and seems to be more important for people that have trouble getting to sleep.    I don't have problem getting too sleep, but it might affect my dreams to a more sitting and watching perspective. I have been more 'critical' in my tv watching so as not to forget what i am thinking; why does that amuse me, or make me sad, how i react to characters.

Very interesting. False awakenings can be very realistic, so it could be that you dreamt of waking up and that is why the dream images were produced immediately upon closing your eyes. That seems the most likely. It could also be a form of DEILD'ing. I have a theory that a lot of assumed DEILD's are actually the product of false awakenings where we easily re-enter the dream because we are already dreaming. It is also possible that these experiences could be hypnagogic hallucinations or "dreamlets".
  Well it could explain the midnight ones, but i am very sure the last one was at 8 pm when the kids were going to bed, i wasn't dreaming just closed my eyes and super realistic images popped in my head. anyway...

So Last night I did a reality check YAY , and immediately had a FA , and i dreamt i wrote the dream in my book and went back to sleep... I guess I need to start Reality checking when i get up.

----------


## fogelbise

> why does that amuse me, or make me sad, how i react to characters.



I didn't understand what you meant here. Do you mean that you are getting better at catching your reactions and emotions to things happening on the TV?





> Well it could explain the midnight ones, but i am very sure the last one was at 8 pm when the kids were going to bed, i wasn't dreaming just closed my eyes and super realistic images popped in my head. anyway...



Very interestingcould you have been sleep deprived?





> So Last night I did a reality check YAY , and immediately had a FA , and i dreamt i wrote the dream in my book and went back to sleep... I guess I need to start Reality checking when i get up.



Very nice! It sounds like you realized that you could be dreaming which made you think to do an RC and then had an FA where you thought you were waking up quickly after the realization. If you read about others quickly waking up after becoming lucid, this could have affected your expectations possibly making you expect to wake up, with your dreaming mind providing the FA of you waking up. Yes, doing an RC at every time that you get up would be an excellent way to catch FA's and realize that you are dreaming! Expectations are huge in dreaming. If you can change your expectations, it can do wonders for you. I recommend reading this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...-read-imo.html

----------


## oneironautics

I didn't understand what you meant here. Do you mean that you are getting better at catching your reactions and emotions to things happening on the TV?
Yes trying to be more mindful at all times, tv is very easy just to slip away, but im working on trying to stay present, its quite exhausting really with bombs and everything in the show .. 

Very interesting…could you have been sleep deprived?
Actually the last 2 weeks something and when this happened,  have been trying to go to bed 30 min earlier.

So month 2 is almost coming too an end,  have decided as exciting as i am about trying WILD its not for me at the moment,  mainly because when waking up at five i'm usually thinking 'hope the baby stays as sleep' .. and its far too distracting,  have felt alot of times felt when going to sleep when my body feels sort of frozen and i have a choice of waking up or going to sleep,  never really played with it before, but one day this will be super fun.   
For now, (as of 18th of Oktober because of visitors)  I'm going to start with SSILD or SILD (senses induced Lucid Dreaming) don't know what the extra s is for,, and also DCILD, so i will be reading up on those, any good articles in the DVA you could recommend perhaps?

Last nights Dream was super exciting,    Was watching the news and realized me and my friends were dead and now using our Spirit bodies, YAY i was super excited and decided i wanted to jump into some fire thing to prove my body was Spirit , we jumped in and my friends turned into lady bugs,, but i wasn't worried i said thats fine,, super fun dream alot of flying   swam with shark (goal) and happieness, only have some difficulty remembering chronology..

----------


## fogelbise

^Sounds like a fun dream! 

I used SSILD almost exclusively for the first 3 years or so and found it very effective for giving me DILDs after a WBTB. I am not familiar with DCILD but I assume it is DC based perhaps.





> Yes trying to be more mindful at all times, tv is very easy just to slip away, but im working on trying to stay present, its quite exhausting really with bombs and everything in the show ..



If you find it exhausting to the point where you don't want to continue, then you might want to take a break from that exercise. We usually can find enough exercises to keep us advancing that are also enjoyable, or at least not exhausting. But perhaps you do enjoy the challenge. I certainly enjoy a number of physical exercises that leave me exhausted.

----------


## oneironautics

last nights dream seems appropriate with ssild in mind 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu0TdPD6Nc0

Dcild Dream character induced Lucid dream, not sure how i'm supposed to go about it but the dcs should come and tell me i am dreaming :-) 
Have a Nice Weekend!

----------


## fogelbise

> last nights dream seems appropriate with ssild in mind 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu0TdPD6Nc0



I didn't understand what you meant here but perhaps it is just a "note to self."





> Dcild Dream character induced Lucid dream, not sure how i'm supposed to go about it but the dcs should come and tell me i am dreaming :-)



Is this something you read about or is it something that you are creating yourself? If you can get it to work, it would great. It is something I have thought about but have not experimented with yet.

Have a nice weekend also!!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

I didn't understand what you meant here but perhaps it is just a "note to self."

Just a song i was dreaming about i like the lyrics 
Chase faded days
With eyes that cannot see
I wanna feel it again
Washing over me


Discover all of you
One moment at a time
Taste, smell, secret cell
Your soul, it touches mine
I need to feel up
Hope knows, I need it this way
Like I'm walking on clouds
I can't come down
Even if you wanted me to
I can't come down
Even if you wanted me to
Nothing can stop me
I'm never satisfied
I take what I want
Refuse to be denied
Live in the moment
The future can disguise
It's starting to touch us
But I…

Is this something you read about or is it something that you are creating yourself? If you can get it to work, it would great. It is something I have thought about but have not experimented with yet.

here is something i found, it sounds a bit complicated, but i will start with planting some ideas anyway,, and hopefully when getting more lucid it will be easier. 

http://howtolucid.com/dream-characte...ucid-dreaming/

last nights dream needs its own post because ...

----------


## oneironautics

Last night was LUCID  ::rolllaugh:: 
 dreamt i was going to attempt a wild in the dream, started dreaming within the dream but was aware i was dreaming , was on the beach and i was super determined walking and staying concious, scene switched  i think to a dild still within the first dream,  was swinging on monkey bars , super determined like it was super important, but thinking i'm dreaming i'm dreaming,, i thought i'm dreaming i need to rub my hands together , i started but then my memory fades a bit, i guess swinging on monkey bars and rubbing hands together didn't work so good :-)

----------


## oneironautics

you are GREAT teacher FB, was lucid again last night :-)

----------


## fogelbise

Wow!! Two nights in a row - way to go!! Thank you for the compliment, but the credit goes to you Oniero!! I am so happy for you!!  ::D:

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks, 

Been super crazy here with visitors,  usually work very well under pressure so that might have helped,  but hopefully sleep time will settle down by tomorrow.
Joined the COmpetition so have some temporary goals, was worried i wouldn't contribute so much , but one dild was my initial goal, now i can focus on 2 or 3 for bonus :-)

----------


## oneironautics

so 3 lds in a week so happy for some success at last, the days i did have ld i felt super connected all day long and was so sure i would have ld like all my thoughts were in the same place at the same , im guessing from working on all day awareness, even though it is very challenging with 3 small kids feels like i need to be aware all the time of 4 people, especially baby who is learning to walk and putting everything in mouth.. Oh well I love a challenge will have to start up that same commitment again sort of been slipping 1 or 2 days,  what my rcs will look like now,, remember where i was remember where i am going, how long have i been here , how old are kids and what are they wearing, where did the clothes come from etc..

----------


## FryingMan

You're doing great!   Keep it up, congrats!

----------


## fogelbise

> so 3 lds in a week so happy for some success at last, the days i did have ld i felt super connected all day long and was so sure i would have ld like all my thoughts were in the same place at the same , im guessing from working on all day awareness, even though it is very challenging with 3 small kids feels like i need to be aware all the time of 4 people, especially baby who is learning to walk and putting everything in mouth.. Oh well I love a challenge will have to start up that same commitment again sort of been slipping 1 or 2 days,  what my rcs will look like now,, remember where i was remember where i am going, how long have i been here , how old are kids and what are they wearing, where did the clothes come from etc..



Awesome Awesome Oneiro!!  ::D:  

If you have been achieving this without WBTB, then that challenging awareness work you have been doing may be the biggest factor. If you ever feel like the challenge is no longer fun, it is okay to slow down and focus on practices that you enjoy and throw in some WBTB's or heavier challenge days when you can or when it feels right, for an added boost.

----------


## oneironautics

Well being mindful is alot more healthy, if it was just about lucid dreaming i might tire of it, but i try to do it for the kids also,, for example playing in the sandbox, or with lego or singing imse wimse spider for the millionth time, they have alot more fun when i am really present and enjoy the moment with the instead of thinking about something else i want to be doing.  Also have been trying to eat more mindfully really think about flavours started asking the kids to describe what something tastes like kind of difficult describing what potatoes or pasta actually tastes like.. 

  Actually 1 of the ld's was b4 3 in the morning , but the other 2 were from a wbtb,   baby and hubby like to wake up around 5  or 6 so i decided to really get up and really wake myself up instead of being just half awake ,, and when hubby went to work we were able to go back to sleep :-)   so definetly gonna try that again

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!

----------


## oneironautics

HAve 2 ideas i will work on first, alot of pros seem to 'feel' the difference between their dream body and physical body, so next time i am lucid i will try and feel what it feels like and maybe learn to tell the difference easier and realize i am dreaming just by feeling the difference,, so irl have been focusing on feeling what my physical body feels like and trying to do that all through out the day.

second,  Dreaming body is run by our emotions, ( i think)   so if i were to be super aware of all my emotions (grumpy, sleepy, bashful, sneezy, dopey and doc) maybe by knowing which emotion has been the strongest through the day i will know who will be controlling dream land that night ,, for example a newbie like myself might get super excited and basically the dream body will run on that excitement because it is the strongest emotion,,,,   or maybe i watched sleeping beauty 2 many times haha

----------


## fogelbise

Some people talk of knowing it is a dream from a general dream feeling and then there are also things like Hukif's Gravity RC (many people find it difficult to get it producing regular gravity based LD's but one student noted how it helped them to be more mindful in general and may have aided having lucid dreams through the increased mindfulness). I haven't put enough time into either of the above myself unless you count the feeling of boldness that often pops up before a good number of my lucid dreams.

That second idea would also be beneficial to your waking life, like your mindfulness practices, as you mentioned before. I like that you are experimenting and enthusiastically coming up with different approaches that you want to try. One quick advisory though: I do recommend keeping good notes on what is producing results for you (in waking and dreaming) so that you don't lose track of something that was working well while pursuing new methods. Basically, record what was working in detail here or elsewhere and then experiment all that you want. 

Keep up the great work!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> so if i were to be super aware of all my emotions



Being super aware of your emotions is an aspect of mindfulness.   If we can cultivate a continuous reflection on our emotional state, that would go a long way towards gaining lucidity in dreams a lot more!

----------


## oneironautics

In the summer b4 starting with LD i was trying this sort of 'visualization or meditation' thing i would sit outside under a tree or bush, and imagine i was the tree or bush,  first i was the roots and going way under ground and then i was the leaves or branches or roses, and adding in breathing super fun actually, i have been wanting to try it in a ld one night. 

So last night B4 going to sleep i told myself i was a like a big tree until i would wake up in the tree when the dream started ,, and it actually worked :-)   first i had another dream about some underground place,, and then i was walking through like super green leaves and knew i was dreaming but unfortunately only for a second I found some super yummy Raspberries/strawberries so it turned into a normal dream,, So I'm ready to try that again but this time i will add some more places in the area like a woody animal park because i keep dreaming about that..    and then rest of the night was like every different emotion, and i was even talking to someone about ld,, so it was definetly close,, but the kids woke up like 7 times so i blame them hehe. 

I have started thinking a little differently about my 'spirit body' while b4 i was thinking it was just a body, i am starting to realize its more of an emotion or awareness, and doesn't need to include arms or legs, could be the whole dream or wall or house, pinpointing my conciousness, rather than looking for an actual body probably will hopefully help. 

Thanks FB, I hope i'm not coming up with too many ideas but i'm trying to keep up with how my mind is processing things hopefully we will end up on the same page :-)

----------


## fogelbise

I don't think you have anything to worry about really. I think your enthusiasm to explore so many different things is inspiring.  :smiley:  Great thoughts on your 'spirit body' since everything in the dream is there because of you the dreamer (my belief at least, and Sageous has stated something to that effect as well). Nice work on your tree experiment. I have also tried it during a lucid dream and started to feel my roots and branches "growing" out from me before I had a transition to a new dream or waking, I don't recall.

----------


## oneironautics

Well i'm thinking it might come in handy to leave my conciousness some where b4 i go to sleep; for example if i want to go to african savanah, while going to sleep first time i become part of some little african shrub or tree with a view so i know where things are and at the same time 'feel' blood going up and down my legs and arms ,, when i start dreaming i will hopefully be exactly there :-)      Also gonna try that with a ship in the ocean, or a house, but not right now. 

new memory checks have been with noise instead of visuals,, sound of fountain and waterfall in playground how does it sound later before going to bed,, also sound of birds, or kids voices,, 

Have been a little stuck with my Varosha project, didn't know how to proceed, but have had so many dreams about the woods these days i realized got lost in Macharias Forest,  yesterday  was trying to incubate a dream about flying over it and Macharias monastery, and maybe asking some monks for advice, also want to visit Grigori Afxentiou's cave of fire,       I was lucid for a little but it was super blurry, Flying over but it was night was standing trying to remember my goals, and decided to do yoga was wearing black pants or shorts  (maybe color of monks cloths?)  :-)   

MAybe i will go back tonight, but of course can't wear shorts in monastery have to find a cloak :-)

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on getting "lucid for a little" - that's a little success! I love the idea of switching around - switching to audio memory checks! 

You may not want to always limit yourself too much in your lucid dreams (why not where shorts in a dream monastery)…although I do like the idea of treating it like a real place that you are in and following the rules of that place to a degree to heighten the experience, immersing yourself in the whole experience.

Keep up the great work and ideas!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

Well i do like having a mission to keep me busy :-) 

Have a nice weekend

----------


## oneironautics

haha read in dream interpretation book,, Sometimes you need to go off track and explore other possibilties,, guess you were on to something :-)

Have a new crazy plan this week, involving flying whales ,, i'll update later . 
 Am going to focus on thinking about skeleton i'm sure it will help with super power later,, so doing push ups and squats and staying aware of skeleton movements, also going to eat lots of calcium foods.

----------


## oneironautics

hmm, Today Pope is going to my old job (Malmö football stadium) trying to unite Catholics and Protestants... Think its time for a REALITY CHECK,   Although it does give me a little hope for Cyprus hopefully this is the year..

----------


## oneironautics

NOVEMBER GOALS
 focusing on skeleton, (and listening to the pope talk about dead tree branches) has encouraged me to go back and start from the beginning again, 

1 GET BACK TO BASIC RC's ,, super easy counting fingers, hand through palm
2 try MILD and SSILD only
3 work on some prospective memory excercises

When Lucid goals will be 
1 reality check /stabilize dream 
2 explore surroundings 
3 remember dream plot if there is any
4 basic communication with DC's follow one around for awhile

----------


## fogelbise

Your November goals sound goodback to the fundamentals.  :smiley:  If you find it gets too boring, don't hesitate to personalize it or mix in some of your fun ideas from before to keep it fresh and interesting. 

I recently got back to using SSILD after maybe a 6 or 7 month break (when I was focusing on MILD) and I have had 4 out of 4 successes so far. If it is something that you connect with, it can be quite powerful once you get the hang of it. I was reminded how it can make you super aware of the little awakenings, HH's etc, which all seem to aid in holding onto some awareness into the dream state.

Here's to many interesting dreams and LD's for you!  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

The Dream
Told my friends come we need to go to woods, they were scared of wolves, i picked up a big log to take with us, and said come on just ten min we went in it was pitch black we held on to log so we wouldn't get lost, and we came out on the other side was some people partying, they were talking about going to another one but it was a deserted They decided to go i wasn't worried playing cards with someone.

   So this morning i had a breakthrough of course (breaking out of the woods) I realize that instead of trying to find a bar in Varosha, i already found the bar lots of times I named it Spectrolite, the problem is connecting it too V. So I realize of course Spectrolite is what i need to be working on , is it a city, hotel, ??  And when i am ready and in the bar i will make a potion too or door to take me too V.  , and when i am finished i will make a new potion too take me wherever i need to go :-)

 So thanks for all the help FB, I see you have lots of new students so i will let you take care of them. i'll be back when in awhile when i have some made some progress. 
in case you miss me here is my city sharing a dream :-)     have a nice weekend .
jump if you love malmö
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gJxCMmE_hM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mM7yjBxPKM

----------


## fogelbise

Don't be a stranger (as we say in the US). I do enjoy reading your interesting ideas for dream goals and activities and would be more than happy to help whenever you have questions. You may also want to keep track of what is working and not working here or in a paper or electronic journal of some kind.

I will check out the youtube video.  :smiley:

----------


## Nightvixen

Love your mantra or chant! Such a great idea! Where is Varosha? Is it a place you keep revisiting?

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks Vixen, 
When saying remember every night before going to bed I started remembering so many dreams i don't know when they come from they just pop into my head all the time,  
I think i finally figured out that some weird memories from childhood must be Lucid Dreams, been wondering about them for years, that time i was all alone in the middle of the night at some campsite when i was 9 must be a ld,  At least most of them were fun :-) 
unfortunately i haven't been sticking to that mantra everynight i try some new phrase that seems interesting probably would be better to find just one phrase that works for me, but i still haven't really found it last night was something like .
Seeing past the mists of illusions.. 
Actually started writing a little poem about ld before i go to bed everynight, doesn't always make sense or rhyme but its fun. 

Where is Varosha ? Its a good question I still can't seem to find it in my mind, although i did manage too teleport a few weeks ago so maybe i should just try that next time. 
really Varosha is a city in Cyprus.

----------


## oneironautics

might as well update my progress for November my new Lucid count is 8 YAY 
Super simple reality checking hasn't been going very well it just bores me and b4 i'm finished i will be thinking about something else, so time to get creative again,  I did figure out that my biggest clue to dreaming should be location, nearly every dream i have is in some weird location , so i have started with rc every time i come into a new place, and i try when going for a walk to be aware of where i am,  i am a bit confused with RCS i'm not sure if i should say , Am i Dreaming or i am dreaming , I have been trying to say nothing at all just sort of look at stuff does it have shadows, or listen and pinpoint where sound is coming from. 

Finally read through most of Stephans book, ( kept dreaming about an old friend named stephan so i thought i might as well )
also Robbert Waggoners , still working on those probably will be finished by end of December 
and decided to try Dream Yoga Illuminating .. by Andrew Holecek,   read one chapter so far i am liking it :-) 
otherwise November was super stressfull finally got some big personal problems out of the way , been stuck for years, 
My dreams have been fun but also reflecting stress, I did manage to teleport, fly indoors more of a swim , also tore away a fence I'm hoping for Varosha.  The Best is yet to come this year time for a few more epic LDS

My DECEMBER Goals are simple 
8 lds
8 rcs a day, and at the end of the day i should look back and remember the feeling of all of them. 
teleport preferably to V.
speak with DC S+ D ask them what i want 
look forward to the future, and see what lies ahead.
See beyond the mists of Illusion

----------


## oneironautics

2 super short lucids
first was merged with reality, after i realized i was dreaming because the baby was moonwalking, i could hear the real kids, but also imaginery dcs, 
second got answer from dc S+D , shocked into waking, but not really so shocking 
they were super short but i'm counting them, because i know i got lucid, after 50 maybe i will get more picky :-)

New goal ask VArosha what it wants, 
find heart of city V 

Mantra for this month will be Victoriously visit Varosha vividly Lucid. Will stick with it all December.

----------


## fogelbise

> Actually started writing a little poem about ld before i go to bed everynight, doesn't always make sense or rhyme but its fun.



I love this idea! Any creative writing on the topic of LDing would seem to be great to get your mind on for lucid dreaming.





> might as well update my progress for November my new Lucid count is 8 YAY



Congratulations! And congrats on the 2 latest ones as well!  :smiley: 





> Super simple reality checking hasn't been going very well it just bores me and b4 i'm finished i will be thinking about something else, so time to get creative again,  I did figure out that my biggest clue to dreaming should be location, nearly every dream i have is in some weird location , so i have started with rc every time i come into a new place, and i try when going for a walk to be aware of where i am



^I like this.





> i am a bit confused with RCS i'm not sure if i should say , Am i Dreaming or i am dreaming , I have been trying to say nothing at all just sort of look at stuff does it have shadows, or listen and pinpoint where sound is coming from.



I like to say both, and choose which one based on the circumstances or practice I am working on at that moment. I think it is important that before asking the question or making the "I am dreaming" statement that you stop and wonder, stop and look around (basically pondering the fact that any moment could actually be a dream, when you think about it). It sounds like you are doing that, which is great! (looking for shadows, pinpointing sound).





> finally got some big personal problems out of the way , been stuck for years



Awesome! Congratulations!! Is it possible that lucid dreaming or dreams helped in any way?

I like your goals.  :smiley: 





> 2 super short lucids
> first was merged with reality, after i realized i was dreaming because the baby was moonwalking, i could hear the real kids, but also imaginery dcs, 
> second got answer from dc S+D , shocked into waking, but not really so shocking



Love the moonwalking baby dream sign! And you got your answer from dc s+d goal! Congrats!





> Mantra for this month will be Victoriously visit Varosha vividly Lucid. Will stick with it all December.



Love the mantra! I missed your creativity.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

another 2 mini lucids,  ::D: 

weird thing keeps happening, i get lucid and dc is standing like really close to me it keeps startling me , last night was in a dark area chasing the kids around, i realized it was just really weird must be a dream, and immediately some guy jumps out of the dark startling me, i said lets have a smoke and tried to calm down, (used to smoke)  but i could feel my heart racing, and woke up.  Happened a few times I wonder what i should do maybe try and freeze the dream or just immediately start looking at hands.   

Hope your doing well FB? have missed your enthusiasm for ld, its so contagious  :;-):  this week is going so well I think i have to start writing here again at least once or twice a week .

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on the LDs!  :smiley:  Keep up the good work!

I recommend to not give it much thought since I bet it will pass. Anytime that you have a DC approach you, startling or not, you can often get interesting answers from them by asking "what they represent" or if they have a message for you.

All is well with me. I look forward to your posts.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

Is it possible that lucid dreaming or dreams helped in any way?

So the problems we were having have been sort of 'unsolvable' my brothers and favorite aunts health, financial stuff,  so probably didn't help with solving anything really,
but focusing my intent has definetly helped for example with accepting the situation better and not feeling guilty i can't visit more often. Have been dreaming about family members nearly every night so at least they are in my thoughts. 
Next year i have alot of 'solvable' problems i have been looking forward too start dreaming about, i need to start working or studying again soon, so i would like some help from my dreams to make some good decisions, I have been trying to wait but last night i had a super cool non lucid, i think it was answering alot of questions that have been floating around in my head, and it definetly but my mind at ease. 
 Funny part one kid was running around with a silver rooster head for chinese new year,   I had too look it up this morning but of course that is next year,  there was lots of interesting stuff in there, I was working for somebody called cleopatra, so this morning i looked up Cleopatra was only one and she is boss lady at World MAritime University in malmö, it makes alot of sense for me because i love the ocean my grandfather was a sailor, and my dream job would probably be on a ship,, although not sure i could get a job at university, but at least i will try to find something i am passionate about. 
  Finally the kids let me have a 'sleep in' this morning till 7:45  they've been starting to get up at 6,7 am which is not super lucid friendly, but nevermind i will learn how too lucid now at 2,3 am and in a few years when they can sleep i will be having 3 lucids a night :-)

----------


## fogelbise

> i will learn how too lucid now at 2,3 am and in a few years when they can sleep i will be having 3 lucids a night :-)



I truly believe this is possible! I have had 3 lucid dreams in one night and, although it would be a challenge to do it almost nightly, I do believe it is possible.

----------


## oneironautics

Another year come and gone, next one will be fantastic i am sure, especially for lucid dreaming.  
 So December was ok my recall is quite good had about 5 dreams the other night, might be because i wake up about 5 x a night but ok.  had 5 mini lucids, 2 semi lucid, and once i stopped and said this must be a dream, but no the mall falling on my head was somehow normal... at least i stopped and questioned what was going on. 
Januari I will be working on 4 long Lucids lasting more then a minute,  and my New Year goals i will be updating for Chinese New Year, hopefully i will be finished with Varosha. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## fogelbise

Happy New Year! Many lengthy lucid dreams to you in 2017 and beyond!  ::D: 

Lengthy LD's are very doable. Check out the first link in my signature if you haven't before.

----------


## oneironautics

Found some kalenders to help me remember what i have been doing better, i took one for how many dreams per night, wbtb, how many times i woke up, meditate, how many reality checks i did in one day, etc. Another one for everything i eat/drink in one day, coffee iron tablets etc. so hopefully that will help log what is helping.
0-02-05-ddbf74e4957d1278a40e0e5800c9d4bee4ecc49db85b0ca984d641fab603fc40_full.jpg

also one new Januari goal, visit somalia in LD, 
also speak with one friend i used to dream about all the time, but now haven't spoken with her in years.
Januari's mantra, Lucidly liking long lasting Lucids.

----------


## fogelbise

> Found some kalenders to help me remember what i have been doing better, i took one for how many dreams per night, wbtb, how many times i woke up, meditate, how many reality checks i did in one day, etc.



This sounds good, especially in a paper calendar. If you remember to, let us know what you discover from keeping records in this way. Some people do it in their dream journal but I have been on an electronic one for quite a while now.





> Januari's mantra, Lucidly liking long lasting Lucids.



Love it!  ::D:

----------


## oneironautics

So read a super cool idea by Brian authour of The Wild Way,   I know his book is more controversy, but i'm loving this idea He says you should try to wild in the evening, which is perfect for me because its the only time i know 100 % the kids are sleeping, according to Brian you should be seeing results after a few weeks already, but i am willing to try all year because i'm not having alot of success with wbtb. So I'm super excited I tried last night i tried but fell asleep so quickly, i did have some higher awareness dreams,  I'll update some results after one or two weeks. 

So far Januari dreaming has been a bit restless,  short dream blurry dreams and waking up @ 2x a night usually in the middle of an exciting dream and have to jump out of bed so quickly it slips away... 
Anyway tomorrow kids are going back to preschool, so maybe i will get a few minutes to do some exercises , YAY

----------


## oneironautics

wild in the evening is interesting, at least i am getting some practice, since i was a kid i 'programmed' myself to fall asleep super quickly, so a lot of nights even if i go to sleep 15 min early it will take about 1-5 min till i'm sleeping,  also i do a weird thing with my foot sort of move it around in circles also something i started when i was a kid so experimenting if it puts me too sleep or keeps me awake. Anyway seen a bit of HH but mostly heard voices b4 dozing of , I 'm making a little progress, and a few follow up dreams had high awareness, so i will keep at it.

----------


## fogelbise

It sounds like you are learning about navigating into the sleep process and also raising your awareness. I thought about giving some of the traditional input but this is a non-traditional method outlined in the book it sounds like. As long as you are enjoying it and learning, I see nothing wrong with experimenting. Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

I try to stay positive and think about possibilties,  it hasn't been proven impossible right, 
So last night was @ night 12 of trying to wild in evening, and HH which had previously only been colours and lines turned into real images and places, was a dragon and then a wooden floor with tables a ship i think, so i am making some progress. 

just for fun
Last job i had went bankrupt back in 2012, so now the company that bought them is called DREAMWORK haha, might be why i am working so hard with my dreams, miss my job and colleagues . 

also i saw the wmu is hiring (from previous post)  the post is faculty assistent something in my general field but i'm not really qualified, i think i should apply anyway just for fun, although that means i have to write a new cv in english, if i get a interview i will say i had a dream about you haha. At least i am getting an idea what i want to be doing.

for a few months i was having lots of dreams, was pregnant went to doctor checkups, friends were preg etc, the other night finally a baby boy was born was a bit bloody and complicated but ok guess i am ready for a new idea :-)

----------


## fogelbise

Thats definitely progress, congrats!

Interesting with the pregnancy and birthing dreams! Does sound like you are ready for a new idea  :smiley: 

Good luck with the job prospects!

----------


## oneironautics

New Year goal will be to learn how to WILD 
and have at least 50 lucid dreams at least 25 long ones

not so much progress this month, haven't had first lucid of the year, but my dreams have been super long and detailed, still excited about learning to wild so will stick with that .

----------


## fogelbise

While you are experimenting with that 'outside the box' method, I would recommend mixing in a WILD attempt after WBTB after ~4.5 hours of sleep, maybe once a week or when motivated to.

Take time to savor those long and detailed regular dreams along the way to you next lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks Fb 
I am practicing everytime i have a wbtb which is often cus the kids get up alot :-)

----------


## oneironautics

Januari was ok with lots of long dreams, Wild is going good, came as far as looking into the dream but didn't really get sucked in, but everynight images are getting alot clearer alot faster which is great. 
Anyway feeling the need to be more Positive so Februaris Mantra will be
Patiently Processing Puzzling Positives

----------


## fogelbise

> Januari was ok with lots of long dreams, Wild is going good, came as far as looking into the dream but didn't really get sucked in, but everynight images are getting alot clearer alot faster which is great.



The traditional advice is to be patient and passive in any observation of the images, but if you are getting a good dream scene you may want to try the more advanced option of engagingengaging different senses that match with the scene. For example, if it is a winter scene (or could be taken as one) you imagine the coldness and perhaps other sounds like the crunch of snow under your feet (and feeling of)or imagine your hand is extending and touching items in the scene which can help your hand and dream body form and put you more fully into the dream.

Please do stay positiveyou are a joy to have around the forums!  :smiley:

----------


## Azaleaj

Good job with the WILD progress. Sounds like you are getting close.

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks Aze,
11 months left so i'm not worried :-) , I definetly feel like i need some new goals though, some place to visit or person to talk too. guess i will have to come up with somthing. 
 Kids have started waking up at 5,6 every morning so not so much progress with dreaming, feeling very positive though lots of IRL stuff is working out finally so i can stop worrying about them, +soon summer is coming YAY  ::rolllaugh:: 
thanks for the advice fb, i will try next time, and tell you how it goes.

i did find this fun article, maybe Peter PAn was a WILD experience ?
At least it was talking about memory and when you sleep your short term memories turn into long turn memories, so it's not surprising when parents say their kids childhood went by so quickly, Its probably cus they didn't get any sleep and can't remember HAHA 
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/2017...-consciousness

----------


## fogelbise

> I definetly feel like i need some new goals though, some place to visit or person to talk too. guess i will have to come up with somthing.



I definitely value being able to talk to people in person about lucid dreaming. You have the forums here and maybe you can Skype with someone here as well. I would be open to it on occasion. I don't have many good times when I could Skype but in about 2 hours from now would actually work if you are interested toI would actually have to download Skype though.





> ...feeling very positive though lots of IRL stuff is working out finally so i can stop worrying about them, +soon summer is coming YAY



That is great to hear that things are coming together for you IRL! On summer coming...I had a Swedish girlfriend who would talk about the explosion of life that happens in the Spring in Sweden after the cold wintersit always sounded so wonderful. I don't get much of a swing between the seasons.





> i did find this fun article, maybe Peter PAn was a WILD experience ?



Awesome article - thank you for sharing!

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks for the offer FB so sweet, although i was thinking i needed new Dream goals, how about i call you next time i get lucid :-)
Have made a few friends from dild class, and a few from around DV it is a great forum for finding people with similiar hobby.
we will soon be looking for snowdrops (flower) first sign winter is finishing, didn't you ever come to visit with your girlfriend?

Anyway hope nobody minds decided to start a new book, need to make a bigger picture and expand my dreaming vision.

http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/16276...ml#post2212553

----------

